# Netzwerkkarte Hilfe !



## zerbi (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir gerade Linux 9.0 drauf gemacht, gefällt mir ja ganz gut soweit. Was micht etwas stört ist, dass ich nicht ins Internet kann

Ich vermute folgendes (muss ich bei windows auch so einstellen), ich muss meine Netzwerkkarte auf 10 Mbit fullduplex stellen, weil irgendwie das kabel zuweit ist oder so keine ahnung. Auf jeden fall geht es nicht mit 100 mbit.

Ich weiß nicht wie und wo ich bei linux bei meiner netzwerkkarte auf 10 mbit umstellen kann!

Ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen!

Viele Dank!


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zerbi _
> *Ich habe mir gerade Linux 9.0 drauf gemacht, [...]*



*SuSE! Nicht Linux!*
Normalerweise stellt man sowas per parameter ein, wenn man den Treiber läd.


----------

